# Euros....to buy or not to buy??



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are off to France for 3 months in the New Year and normally do the bulk of our spending on our Halifax card but..... The Euro rate now is still really good but what effect will the Scottish referendum have? So...
Should we stock up on Euros now or should we gamble that the card rate will still be better than the current cash rate??
Answers on a postcard please!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

negotiate with DABurleigh

:lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2367513.html#2367513


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Impossible to forsee the future. You might get lucky and make the right decision, but I think the generally accepted correct way of buying large quantities of currency is to buy in segments and then you should be able to get a reasonable average rate. 
You used the word 'Gamble' and that is what you will be doing if you wait for the events out of your control to possibly affect the exchange rate.
Whatever happens you are either going to have wished you waited or wish you hadn't hesitated! :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, buy the Euros, not much doubt now that they'll be the better bet next week!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We use the caxton fx card, we load up enough for say 2 or 3 weeks then go online to top up, or earlier if the rate is good.

cabby


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm with cabby on this. We top up our Caxton card with a few hundred quid every now and then if the rates are good.
Bd..


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

that same question was asked on a local radio phone-in and the expert said......

it's all unknown, but if it were him he would buy half now and see what happens


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The daily rate has fallen over the past week from approx 1.249€:£1 to about 1.35:£1 and that is being put down to uncertainty over stability if the vote is YES 

Sadly that trend MAY continue, only time will tell, but the outcome of the vote is unknown so everything might change for the better or the worse after next Thursday.

I would probably buy a chunk now and then wait a couple of weeks for things to settle down before buying more......

But I may well be totally wrong, so don't take my word for it, everybody must make up their own decision.......

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we bought a chunk of € a couple of weeks ago just as it was coming off it's peak and heading down. bloody glad we did now as the exchange rate has continued to slide.

yes - it's a gamble - this time it looks as if we got it right!


----------

